
Tinder fires its head of comms following participation in a $2B lawsuit - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/18/18146668/tinder-lawsuit-match-rosette-pambakian-fired
======
pseudolus
The email exchange between Rosette Pambakian and Mandy Ginsberg makes for a
fascinating read. I'm curious as to how anyone can claim with a straight face
that the emails were leaked. It's pretty apparent they're both fighting in the
court of public opinion and these leaks are in fact little more than PR
exercises.

